# الشوايه الشمسيه



## مهندس جوهرى (5 يناير 2008)

ارجو من الاخوه الكرام المتواجدون فى قسم الطاقه المتجدده وخاصه المهندس محمد كردى افادتى فى موضوع الشواء بالشمس هذا لانى اقوم حاليا بصناعه الشوايه الشمسيه العربيه واجوا من كل من يستطيع المساعده ان يساهم حتى يتم الالمام بجميع نواحى هذا المشروع وذلك يساعد فى النهايه فى شكل المشروع العربى


----------



## عصام نورالدين (7 يناير 2008)

الشواء يتم عادة بتعريض المواد الغذائية إلى درجة حرارة عالية ناتجة عن مصدر حراري ..
والشمس أكبر مصدر حراري طبيعي ، ولكن لا يمكنه أن ينجز عملية الشواء مباشرة ، ولكن بتركيز الأشعة يمكن ذلك .....
وهذا يتحقق بتجميع الأشعة في نقطة واحدة بواسطة سطوح عاكسة معدنية ، أو مطلية على الزجاج ( مرايا ). 
ويوجد عدد كبير من التصاميم لمثل هذه الشواية ..سأنشره قريباً ...بإذن الله .
وسوف نواجه مشكلة هي أن أشعة الشمس غير ثابتتة الاتجاه على الأرض بسبب دوران الأخيرة حول نفسها .والحل ؟؟؟ هل ستفكر فيه يا عزيزي ؟؟


----------



## مهندس جوهرى (9 يناير 2008)

الحل عندى فعلا
وهوه نظام ياحق حركه الشمس طوال النهار بمساعده موتور ضئيل جدا والفكره منفذه فعلا


----------



## مهندس جوهرى (9 يناير 2008)

وقربا جدا سانشر لكم رسومات اوليه للمنتج مرسومه على برنامج 
solid works


----------



## مهندس جوهرى (9 يناير 2008)

انا فقط اطلب المساعده الخبيره فى هذا الموضوع لانى عندما ادخل فى طور الصناعه اعرف اننى سوف اواجه بعض المشكلات المفاجئه 
لذلك اريد الاى من الخبراء حتى اتمكن من القفز من فوق اخطاء الغير 


وشكرا للمساعده


----------



## مهندس جوهرى (9 يناير 2008)

وقد حددت سوق هذا المنتج وتاكدت من جدواه فى الشرق عندنا وقارنت بين السعر الذى وصلت اليه والاسعار المتواجده فى انحاء العالم على حسب ما استطعت ان اجمع من معلومات فوجدت اننى اسطتيع انتاجه واله بنصف التكلفه وهذه النقطه فى صالحنا لا محاله


----------



## مهندس جوهرى (9 يناير 2008)

اسف


اننى اسطتيع والله (لفظ الجلاله) انتاجه بنصف التكلفه

ان شاء الله


----------



## مهندس جوهرى (9 يناير 2008)

_ارجو رجاء خاص من المهندس محمد كردى ان يمدنى ببعض الكتب والافادات او حتى الراى الصائب فى هذا الموضوع حتى اتمكن من انجاز هذا المشروع ان شاء الله فى اسرع وقت ممكن _


_ وشكرا_


----------



## مهاجر (10 يناير 2008)

السلام عليكم

الأخ: مهندس جوهرى 

جزاك الله خير ... موضوع جيد وبأذن الله ستجد من عنده معلومات ليمدك بها

بأذن الله سأحاول المساهمة والبحث عن معلومات عن طلبك

هل المشروع آمن من واقع الأستخدام ؟؟؟


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (10 يناير 2008)

أهلا بك اخي الكريم

اعتذر عن التاخير .....

قبل ان ارد عليك اتمنى ان تعطي مزيد من الايضاح ؟

ماذا تقصد بالشواء الشمسي العربي ؟ وهل هي شواية أطعمة ضخمة ؟ ما طبيعة هذا المشروع

واين مكان عمله ؟

وهل هو جديد من نوعه ؟


----------



## e-rsha (10 يناير 2008)

من يريد ان يعمل لا عيب في ان يخطأ


----------



## عصام نورالدين (11 يناير 2008)

كنت أعلم أن لديك افكاراً وتريد فقط أن تساهم في المزيد من طرحها ............

وإذا كان لديك مثل هذا المحرك فلنتشارك على إنشاء مثل هذه الشواية معاً ولندرس جدواها ....


----------



## مهندس جوهرى (12 يناير 2008)

السلام عليكم
اولا : اتقدم بالشكر الجزيل الى كل من قام بالرد على ما قدمته .
ثانيا: المشروع يقام له الدراسات اللازمه من دراسه جدوى وهذا الجزء المختص به انا لانى اعمل مع فريق ولست وحيدا فانا المسؤل عن الناحيه الصناعيه للمشروع من حيث 
busniss and industrial engineering 
market and market place 
marketing and mangement
quality ashourance and maintinance

ومع ذلك فعملى كقائد لهذا الفريق يعطنى امتياز بان اقدم راى واختار الرائ الصواب والقرار تقريبا والحمد لله يرجع اخرا الى . لذا فالمسؤليه التى على عاتقى كبيره والجهه المموله لهذا المشروع لا ترحمنى لهذا انا اريد ان يكون هذا المشروع عربى خالص وعلى اكمل وجه بل يتميز على نظيره من الاوروبى والصينى او حتى الهندى واتمنى من حضراتكم جميعا ان تساعدونى فى هذا .




واسف على الاطاله على حضراتكم 

وشكرا.


----------



## مهندس جوهرى (12 يناير 2008)

بالنسبه لاخى الكريم محمد الكردى : 

المشروع ينفذ فى جمهوريه مصر العربيه .
تحت غطاء تمويلى من الجمعيه المصريه للهندسه والابداع بكليه الهندسه جامعه عين شمس.
المشروع تحت اطار التنفيذ بما يساويه بنظيره الغربى ولكتن بسعر اقل ايضا.
احاول ان اجد بعض المساعده من المركز الثقافى البريطانى المصرى لمعرفتى بتنفيذ مشروع مناظر لمشروعنا لكن تحت اشراف مجموعه من الخبراء البريطانيين ( وذلك لاجل الشمس الموجوده طبعا فى وطننا العربى) لعمل سوق بريطانى لهذا المنتج فى وطننا العربى.
مما قمت بسرده نستشف من ذلك انى فى سباق مع هؤلاء الخبراء الكبار لانتاج المنتج .


ولكن والحمد لله اسطتيع ان اخبر حضراتكم اننى استطعت والحمد لله ان اقوم بعمل يسبق عملهم وذلك عن طريق معرفتى لمعلوماتهم والزياده عليها وذلك عن طريق بعض الاصدقاء فى ذلك المركز مع العلم بانهم لا يعلمون بانى انفذ هذا المشروع فى نفس الوقت وهذا فى صالحنا.



بعد كل هذا احس والله اننى فى حرب مع هؤلاء الاجانب الذين اتوا لكى يفتحوا لهم اسواق جديده فى بلادنا رغم اننا والله نسطيع عمل الافضل .


الان اتمنى ان تكونوا قد فهمتوا المقصد فى احتياجى الشديد الى مساعدكم مهما كانت لاجل تطوير هذا المنتج ليفوق نظيره الذى ينمو بجانبه فنا احتاج الى كل الخبرات العربيه والمهارات العقليه التى هيه والله ارقى وانا اعلم جيدا ما اقول من نظيرتها الغربيه .


وشكر.


----------



## عصام نورالدين (14 يناير 2008)

أعتقد بصحة الكلمات التالية : 
quality assurance - maintenance
وأعتذر مسبقاً


----------



## مهندس جوهرى (14 يناير 2008)

وانا متشكر ليك جدا على التصحيح 


وانا اللى اتاسف 

ومتشكر على ذلك جدا بس انا كنت بكتب بسرعه

و اسف مره تانيه


----------



## عصام نورالدين (14 يناير 2008)

*هل تساعدك هذه الصور ؟؟؟*

وإذا رغبت في أي استفسار آخر محدد فربما أستطيع المساعدة ...


----------



## مهندس جوهرى (14 يناير 2008)

شكرا جزيلا لك يا مهندس عصام

لقد قمنا بالفعل باختيار التصميم وقد ورد لنا هذا التصميم الجيد الذى تفضلت بارساله ولكننا اخترنا:

prapolic solar cocker 
وهوه يسمى فى الاسواق العالميه:

dish type

لانه يشبه كثيرا طبق الدش المتعارف عليه

اما بالنسبه لتصميم ال
cocking kit 

الذى بعثته الى فى الصوره الاولى ( اللى ابعاده بالانش) 
فلم افهمه بعض الشئ 
اعتذر لعدم فهمى له واتمنى منك التوضيح اكثر على هذا التصميم بالذات حيث انه اهم جزء سوف يصمم فى المنتج وهوه ماسوف يفرق بيننا وبين بقيت المنافسين.

واشكرك شكرا جزيلا على مساعدتك


----------



## مهندس جوهرى (19 يناير 2008)

السلام عليكم 
احب ان ابشركم بخبر جيد وهو ان المشروع قد تم اعتماد تنفيذه وسوف اعرض عليكم قريبا صور حقيقيه لمشروع بالكامل .

انتظرونى اخوانى 

نسيت :
مازلت احتاج الى خبراتكم ومعلوماتكم القيمه 


وفقكم الله تعالى الى الخير.


----------



## عصام نورالدين (22 يناير 2008)

ألف مبروك يا عزيزي : 

نتمنى لكم النجاح واستمرار المشروع بشكل رابح ..
ما هي استفساراتك حتى نتشارك في العمل ...


----------



## مهندس جوهرى (24 يناير 2008)

المشكله عزيزى هى ى تصميم 
ال 
cookit
حيث انها الجزء الاصعب فى التصميم ونحتاج فى تصميمها ان ناخذ فى الحسبان انها لابد وان تستوعب جميع الاوعيه الازمه للطبخ من حيث الشكل ومع ذلك لانريدها كبيره ونراعى فيها الشكل الجمالى حتى تشجع المستهلك على الشراء 
لذلك اتمنى من شيادتكم العرض لبعض التصاميم الخاصه بها مجرد الافكار
conceptual design 
بس لكى نجمع افضل الافكار بالتوازى مع الافكار التى نفكر فيها حاليا

واشكرك جدا مهندس عصام على اهتمامك بالمشروع


----------



## فهد جمعان (21 فبراير 2008)

Thank Youuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## فيزيووو (21 فبراير 2008)

مهندس جوهري الله يعينكم وانا حاسس فعلا انك مستعجل ووقتط ضيق ولكن
انا قرأت كل المشاركات ولم تقدم لنا اي وصف او تفاصيل او نوع المشاكل اللي بتواجها
يعني انا كل اللي عرفته انك بتعمل سخان شمسي ازاي؟ شكله؟ مواد تصنيعه؟؟ كفائته؟؟
ارجو التوضيح حتى نستطيع ان نقدم الفائدة


----------



## مهندس جوهرى (23 فبراير 2008)

احاول عزيزى ان ارفع الملفات هنا على الموقع لكنى لا استطيع
لذلك ارجو مساعدتى من الساده مشرفى القسم


----------



## مهندس جوهرى (23 فبراير 2008)

ارجو ان تفيدكم هذه التصاميم لمشروعنا


----------



## مهندس جوهرى (23 فبراير 2008)

اليكم بقيه التصاميم


----------



## مهندس جوهرى (23 فبراير 2008)

وللعلم قمنا بتحويل هذه التصاميم الى صور بعد القيام برسمها باستخدام برنامج ال

solid works


----------



## مهندس جوهرى (23 فبراير 2008)

اتمنى لكم اخوانى الاستفاده واتمنى منكم الدعاء بالانتهاء من هذا المشروع على خير باذن الله تعالى ثم بمساعدتكم ان شاء الله


----------



## مهندس جوهرى (23 فبراير 2008)

يارب الاستفاده تعم على الجميع وكونوا فى انتظار المزيد قريبا جدا ان شاء الله تعالى


----------



## مهندس جوهرى (23 فبراير 2008)

قريبا سننشر التفاصيل 
ان شاء الله


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (24 فبراير 2008)

ننتظر مزيدكم شكرا ....


----------

